# Just what BMX collectors need, NOT



## hzqw2l (Jan 24, 2022)

Another attempt to cash in on the collector community.









						Rad Rides: Mongoose Relaunches Iconic Retro BMX Bikes
					

Do you want to shred like it's summer vacation 1984? Two Mongoose classic bikes, the Supergoose and California Special, make their return.




					gearjunkie.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Should present a stunning display next to a Black Friday Krate!


----------



## rustyjones (Jan 24, 2022)

The "pass through bracket"?! Always been called a gusset as far as I can remember...


----------



## lordscool (Jan 29, 2022)

Not everyone is going to drop 1800.00 on a 20" bike. They are actually nice bikes. Collectors have driven the prices up so high the only way a person who just wants to ride a nice bike or display it can reasonably afford one. Instead of bashing them be glad the interest is getting high enough for bikes again. I have originals and the remakes are just as nice. It's nice seeing kids riding these kinds of bike again, instead of video games on the couch.


----------



## lordscool (Jan 29, 2022)

If anything it has risen the value of BMX originals higher yet, like the balloons did in the 90's, but have since really dropped off. These are the big thing now. Many of the guys that had balloon tire bikes are not around anymore. All the companies are making the retro BMX bikes, the PK Rippers, Schwinn Sting & Predator, California Special & Supergoose- Mongooses, Redlines, Race INC, Skyway TA just to name a few. Most kids couldn't afford these when we were young, now they can. The difference is easy to tell from original as they are marked, but well built. The collectors are also reaping the rewards from the movie Rad 35th anniversary and the Stranger Things series with the kids riding vintage bikes in them, making them popular again and resurgence of BMX Race Tracks. Is more likely what spurred these remakes.

.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 9, 2022)

You aren't kidding on Ballon bikes


----------

